# OOC: The story of the Clan - The Sunless Citadell.



## AmorFati (Aug 23, 2005)

Update: Recruitment/character creation info is found by scrolling down to post 31, or click here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2513455&postcount=31



~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


As stated in this thread, I am thinking of starting the Sunless Citadell module soon.

And now I've been thinking. I want to start this game up. However, I don't want it to be a "regular" party as such.

Ideas I got for party-consepts: 
A party where all members are from the same race.
A party where everyone is a member of a traveling circus, or something like that.
A party consisting of only Old people. (As in -2 str, dex and con, +1 int, wis and cha).
A party where all are from the same family. Siblings, uncles and aunts, etc. 

I want this to be a game focusing heavily on character interaction. There will of course be all the battles, dangers, quests and such, but I want the characters to be interacting all the time (almost), and I'd like it to be a "theme" to the party as well.

Now, before posting character creation guiedlines, do you guys have any ideas for Themes/consepts? We'll go with the most popular one, and hopefully will be able to start creating characters this weekend.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

As you know I am jumping at the chance to get in on this one with you, I am in favor of the themes in this order: racial, a tie between circus and family, and lastly age (only because I am getting to do this with Balin in the other game).

Another theme could be the party would be adventuring to avoid prison, they have escaped prison and encounter the Citadell while on the run, military assignment, all of the same faith/order, or the infamous the party is 0 lvl and they figure out their class through their actions.

Just some random shotgun thoughts...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 23, 2005)

1. A party consisting of only Old people.
2. A party where all are from the same family.
3. A party where all members are from the same race.
4. A party where everyone is a member of a traveling circus, or something like that.

Another possibility could be a party consisting of kids. We would need to decide what that would entail. Possibly -1 to all physical traits and -2 to all mental traits except one. Or something like that. Size would be one size category smaller for each.

Tailspinner


----------



## Palskane (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmm... very interesting idea. Here would be my choices on your options:

1. Everyone plays the same race.
2. Everyone is part of the same family.
3. Part of a circus/old folks/children. 

Another option:

We all start with the same core class. In other words, we are initiate members of a Thieve's Guild, Mage's Order, Martial Academy, Monastery, Clergy/Religious Order, Enclave, Tribe, Performing Troupe, etc..

Several of those could tie in with family very well. It would indicate a similar upbringing, and we could then branch out from there. 

I know that one would be odd, but I'm just throwing it out there as an idea.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 23, 2005)

It's been a while since I've played a game, but I'm certainly interested in this one.  I think family, old people, or same race would be most interesting to me as far as themes go.  The prison break idea that Verbatim posts would be interesting, too.  Anyhow, keep me posted.

Nick


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 23, 2005)

Palskane said:
			
		

> Another option:
> 
> We all start with the same core class. In other words, we are initiate members of a Thieve's Guild, Mage's Order, Martial Academy, Monastery, Clergy/Religious Order, Enclave, Tribe, Performing Troupe, etc..



That's what I was thinking too. I was thinking it'd be neat to play a game with all Clerics or all Psions or all Paladins or something like that, to be able to play with the diversity of each class.

I'd also mention--maybe all refugees from the same village. Some bad thing happened and we're now gypsies or something.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2005)

Really neat ideas, and I find they often create some of the best dynamics.

The themes thrown out so far are quite good, and many of them mix well together.

I'll toss my hat down as a player, but I can't think of any more themes at the moment.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, yeah, didn't mention that.

I wanna play too!


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 23, 2005)

I haven't seen nearly enough people do circus games

Anouther demographic could be LA 0 monster races

I'd like to declare my interest


----------



## Palskane (Aug 23, 2005)

AmorFati,

Did you have an idea of how many characters you would like to run through the module? I've seen the module but hadn't looked at it. How many characters is it designed for? 

I'm only asking because I'm already tossing around character ideas/concepts in my head. *grin*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2005)

I posted the following in a previous location.  Put me in, coach. : )

_I have never done a PbP game, but am very interested in trying it out. I understand the concept, since I played with a similar concept way back in the day of BBSes.

First level is also what I would like to start at since I'm taking babysteps with this whole concept.

Typically I like to play rogue, followed by fighters/paladins/barbarian types, and I've also played as a cleric before. I'm willing to try wizard or bard or monk, though, if it will get me in the door._


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Another theme could be the party would be adventuring to avoid prison, they have escaped prison and encounter the Citadell while on the run, military assignment, all of the same faith/order, or the infamous the party is 0 lvl and they figure out their class through their actions.
> 
> Just some random shotgun thoughts...




I like the last suggestion, everyone start out as lvl 0, then depending on what they do they get their first level in a class. I don't know how this work in-game though.

Also, seeing as you're in one of my other games, you might not be chosen here 



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Another possibility could be a party consisting of kids. We would need to decide what that would entail. Possibly -1 to all physical traits and -2 to all mental traits except one. Or something like that. Size would be one size category smaller for each.
> 
> Tailspinner




Yeah, I  thought about the kids theme. Kinda counter-part to the Old theme.



			
				Palskane said:
			
		

> Another option:
> We all start with the same core class. In other words, we are initiate members of a Thieve's Guild, Mage's Order, Martial Academy, Monastery, Clergy/Religious Order, Enclave, Tribe, Performing Troupe, etc..
> Several of those could tie in with family very well. It would indicate a similar upbringing, and we could then branch out from there.
> I know that one would be odd, but I'm just throwing it out there as an idea.




Great idea! Might work well with Gestalt characters as well!



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd also mention--maybe all refugees from the same village. Some bad thing happened and we're now gypsies or something.




Gypsies, now that would be fun!
Several of the themes mix well together; Family, race, old/young, group (Artists, gypsies, Mage order etc).



			
				LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Anouther demographic could be LA 0 monster races




Yes, I thought about that, but there are few of them around.



			
				Palskane said:
			
		

> Did you have an idea of how many characters you would like to run through the module? I've seen the module but hadn't looked at it. How many characters is it designed for?
> 
> I'm only asking because I'm already tossing around character ideas/concepts in my head. *grin*




It is designed for 4 characters. I will most likely accept 6 players though.



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I posted the following in a previous location.  Put me in, coach. : )
> 
> _I have never done a PbP game, but am very interested in trying it out. I understand the concept......._




Nice, welcome you are!


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 23, 2005)

I've been thinking, and it seems most of the themes can be mixed together. I think this might be a fairly funny game, and will aim for a light, jolly tone.


Something like this perhaps: 
A family of halflings is on the run from the local sheriff. 
Half of the town was in ruins after the fire, but surely it wasn't _entirely_ the Bokkstobbles fault?! Now Honner, his wife Mulina, their son Little Timmony, Mulina's nasty old aunt Frocstacia, Timmonys imaginary friend Lino-see-through and Grandpa Nokki has to show once and for all that they're nice people. No, really, they are! 

The Bokkstobbles are a family of chicken-farmers. Oh, they dabble in magic on the side, but that was supposed to be a secret. And so it was. Untill Grandpa Nokki forgot to put out one of his famous "neverburning fires". Whoever came up with the name neverburning was wrong, to the dismay of all the house-less people left back home.....


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> I've been thinking, and it seems most of the themes can be mixed together. I think this might be a fairly funny game, and will aim for a light, jolly tone.
> 
> 
> Something like this perhaps:
> ...



 Nice.  : )  So, would we pick characters out of the family members shown above, or can we create a new Bokkstobble.  Or an adopted family member in case we want to play with other halfling names (like Woollyfoot Furrback, family friend)?

Would we be starting at level 0?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 23, 2005)

While I might not get picked, I will still run that risk, as I have always wanted to try Sunless Citadell, but never got a chance at it...

I like the concept as it covers all of the basic themes you had posted, as well as included some of the others that were put up.

My shift just got over and I need to crash, but I look forward to seeing how things are when I wake back up.

*crosses fingers to still be in mix later today*


----------



## Palskane (Aug 23, 2005)

OooOooo... very nice! 

I'm more than willing to run with this idea. It could be quite fun, and is ripe for some great rp! I'm guessing, as DT did above, that we'd pick various family members? If so, then again I am more than willing to play whichever member might be left after everyone gets their picks. I'm easy to please.


----------



## khavren (Aug 23, 2005)

So that would be same: Race, Family, Village, Legal status and possibly core class? Now would all the history be worked out before hand by players or more like dropped in as the game goes along and people just role with it, ie Player 1- "Remember Great-Great-Great Aunt Josephina-Ville? She had a dog just like that one." Player 2- "Naaah, your thinking of Great-Great-Great Aunt Josephine-Villa! _ She's _ the one that ate dogs."

Oh, and I want to play too


----------



## Goose (Aug 23, 2005)

Ive never done a play by post, but my players out here havent been able to play much lately and i think this would be alot of fun and a good way to not only take a break from being a DM, but also a great chance to meet some new people and still get to play DnD.

What kind of hours are we looking at? or is this just a post when you can type thing?  Thanks for even reading this.


----------



## Palskane (Aug 23, 2005)

Goose said:
			
		

> What kind of hours are we looking at? or is this just a post when you can type thing?  Thanks for even reading this.




Yeah, I actually forgot to ask that as well. I much prefer the "post when you can" with a somewhat flexible stipulation of x number of posts per week, or something. Schedules are so hard to coordinate, and not all of us have a personal computer all to ourselves. (Hint: I have to share!).


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 23, 2005)

Lol can I get in on this too please (and if so can I be _Timmonys imaginary friend Lino-see-through_) 

I've run a game in the past where the PCs were members of a circus troupe (and my DMPC was the Day-man Orbril the Gnome)



			
				AmorFati said:
			
		

> I've been thinking, and it seems most of the themes can be mixed together. I think this might be a fairly funny game, and will aim for a light, jolly tone.
> 
> 
> Something like this perhaps:
> ...


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmm.. The Bokkstobbles was just a quick example of what we can aim for. If you guys want to go with this consept, I will work some more on it, and post the recruitment thread tomorrow or the day after.

As for posting, I'm able to post at least one time each day, however I prefer to not rush ahead too much, since some players usually fall behind when games are rushed too much. (as in posting several times a day and such.)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Great idea! Might work well with Gestalt characters as well!




Stuff where everyone has to start as the same class or part of the same order most often works best with the gestalt rules, otherwise it can put a damper on abilities a party has very quickly.

I'd go for a slightly different example rather than the halfling one, maybe that's because I run a halfling game and might want to see something a bit different but, it's up to the DM.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 24, 2005)

I think seeing the game through gnomish eyes would be an interesting thing to do AmorFati. As Ferrix said, he is running a halfling game and if the above example of there was an accidental fire that took out part of the village, perhaps the gnomes could be venturing to the SC to defend their family name, as well as to convince the law that they are not criminals at all.

Gnomes are also one of the more scarcely used races I think, and while everyone secretly wants to play one, they don't for some reason..

If you were not looking for a lighthearted spin on the game, you could do an orc/half-orc game where the party is the hunters for the tribe and come upon it, or it finds them. 

Just more random thoughts...


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 24, 2005)

I think an All Paladin group would be cool. Of course I'd expect some multiclassing paladins, but it would be cool to see everyone's take on the LG ethos and what it means to be a paladin. I predict that with 6 players, we'd have 6 (at least) codes of paladin conduct. It would be fascinating to see how 6 LG Paladins who don't agree on the finer points of their doctrine adventure together.   If you plan on all paladins, count me in! 

All monsters would also be cool. Or (even better) make us all dragons (but might have to choose a higher-level adventure) or just all non-humanoids, or something bizarre like that.

Ozmar the Curious


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 24, 2005)

*Oh please...*

Okay, all my pBp keep ending on me so I am going to throw my hat into the ring.  Esp' if it is going to heavy on the role-playing.  I like several ideas, though the ones starting in the circus(sp?) or from a thieves guild, ect sound very intresting...


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 24, 2005)

*well...*

....after reading all the posts after posting myself, I must say, I think that a hybrid of the gestalt-gypsies, or, gestalt-paladin thing sounds cool...as does the gnomish...I have a gnomish pc I always want to play...Jinji "Baggs" Bagsbywize


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2005)

All paladins could be quite interesting, perhaps a diverse group of paladins brought together for a greater purpose.

Gestalt rules would be cool here, plus you wouldn't have to worry about giving them too much incentive.  Lawful good and all 

You could have a spree of different kinds of paladins:

The halfling paladin-rogue who skirmishes and understands the need to surprise larger opponents.
The dwarf paladin-fighter, a stout rough and tumble warrior who stands for his gods and his kin.
The elf paladin-wizard, a nimble swashbuckly paladin with a pension for using magic to subdue his enemies rather than kill them.

So many cool ideas.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2005)

Y'know, with all the cool ideas, it'd be neat if some other people picked some up to run a game here...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, with all the cool ideas, it'd be neat if some other people picked some up to run a game here...




Heheh... so thinking of starting a game anytime soon?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2005)

Um.  I've been planning on starting one for a while, but I keep waffling. I'm considering moving a real-life game to be on here, though.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 24, 2005)

The Clan was bred purely for entertainment. Kranimatraxius, the ancient Green Dragon, kept a legion of gnomes in the lower parts of her lair for entertainment. Each week there was a Fight, where Kranimatraxius chose two random gnomes who where to fight each other. The winner was rewarded with a few gold coins. The looser became Kranimatraxius’ evening snack. One night the behemoth never came for the scheduled fight. The Clan, and more so the two would-be combatants, was disappointed. It was an honour, after all, to fight for Kranimatraxius’ pleasure. The next week was the same, no Kranimatraxius. For a few weeks this continued, until one brave gnome decided to go look for the dragon. A few hours went past, and the Clan waited anxiously for his return. They were about to loose faith in his return, when all of a sudden he came running down the colossal stairs leading up to Kranimatraxius’ lair. “She is dead! The Mother is slain, her head removed, and her chambers plundered!”  
Panic erupted in the Clan. What where they to do now? No fights, no chance of being her snack. Now they actually had to make their own choices, but that was hard. A few more weeks passed before the Clan agreed to venture out in the search for a new master. 

The Clan is now camped, all thirteen hundred of them, out on a plain rumoured to be the nesting place of a legendary red dragon, Ashardalon.

A few brave souls have decided to travel to the little town of Oakhurst, in the hopes that the inhabitants there might know where to find the old dragon.


~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

*
Now for the crunch: * 

I want 5-6 players.
Starting at level 1.
Use the Elite Array for stats: 15, 14, 13, 12, 10 and 8.
Max HP at first level.
Wealth: You own 1 weapon and 1 piece of armor. You also have 2gp to spend on adventuring gear. This is for gear only, you all start with no money at all.  

*Race: * 
PHB Gnome only, with a few changes to the racial abilties:
_Base land speed:_ 30. All the running to do Kranimatraxius’ chores have made these gnomes faster than their free cousins. 
+1 racial bonus on attacks against Gnomes. This replace the +1 against kobolds and goblinoids of the regular gnome. 
No +2 racial bonus on Craft (Alchemy) checks. 
_Favored Class: _ The DMG Warrior.

*Classes:*
All characters will start as a level 1 gestalt character. One of the classes used have to be the DMG Warrior class. The other can be any from the PHB or the Complete series. From level 2 and onwards the characters will only gain level in 1 class, so only the 1st level will be gestalt. You don’t have to be familiar with the Gestalt rules, I will be happy to help you with it if you need it.

*Others:*
I will want:
1 Old character (-3 physical stats, +2 mental stats)
1 Young character (-1 to all stats, but will most likely get a few gifts, offered by the elder of the clan.)
The rest might be anything from Young to Venerable.

I reserve the DM's right to veto anything.

I will choose the characters sometime later this week when I feel I have a fitting party, with interesting characters that will be fun to play. Most of the members of the Clan know eachother. They’ve been living together all their life, isolated from the rest of the world, after all.

*Books you can use:*
Players Handbook
The Complete Arcane, Divine, Warrior and Adventurer.
Races of Stone.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 24, 2005)

*I am in...*

I will be working on the PC sheet after classes today, will be up sometime tonight...I will take the young one if you don't mind...

...Jinji Baggsbiwiz is coming soon...


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 24, 2005)

Sounds cool. I'll post a character submission later today...

BTW - Draconomicon an approved source? With the background, I bet there are some intriguing PC options in that book. I'll have to look at it later...

Ozmar the Gnome (Probably be a Sorcerer...)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *Now for the crunch:*
> 
> ...




Just a quick question reference these snippets. Are you planning on 5-6 or 4 players?


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 24, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Just a quick question reference these snippets. Are you planning on 5-6 or 4 players?





5-6, preferably 6.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 24, 2005)

*Jinji...*

Okay so I worked out half of the sheet so far...Jinji is a Ranger by the way...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Young Character Submission*

*Ellawyn*
*Female Gnome Bard/Warrior 1*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

*Height:* 2’-4”
*Weight:* 24#
*Skin:* Fair
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blond
*Age:* 20

*Str:* 11 (+0) [14, -1 age, -2 race]
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [13, -1 age]
*Con:* 11 (+0) [10, -1 age, +2 race]
*Int:* 11 (+0) [12, -1 age]
*Wis:* 7 (-2) [8, -1 age]
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [15, -1 age]

*Racial Abilities:* +2 Con, –2 Str, Small size, Base speed 30 feet, Low-light vision, Gnome hooked hammers weapon familiarity, +2 Racial bonus on saving throws against illusions, Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes, +1 Racial bonus on attack rolls against gnomes, +4 Dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type, +2 Racial bonus on Listen checks, Languages: Common and Gnome / Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc, Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—_speak with animals_ (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), Spell-like abilities: 1/day—_dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation_, Caster level 1st, save DC 12, Favored Class: Warrior

*Class Abilities:* Bardic music, bardic knowledge, countersong, _fascinate_, inspire courage +1

*Hit Dice:* 1d8
*HP:* 8
*AC:* 14 (+1 Size, +1 Dex, +2 Armor)
*Armor Check Penalty:* +0
*Init:* +1
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +2 [+2 base, +0 Con]
*Reflex:* +3 [+2 base, +1 Dex]
*Will:* +0 [+2 base, -2 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*MAB:* +2 (1d6/19-20/S, Small Longsword)

*Spells*
*Save:* 12+level
*Spells/Day:* 2
*Spells:*
*0:* Lullaby, Mage Hand, Message, Summon Instrument

*Skills*
*Bluff:* +6 [4 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Hide:* +9 [4 ranks, +1 Dex, +4 Race]
*Perform (String Instruments):* +9 [4 ranks, +2 Cha, +3 Feat]
*Spellcraft:* +4 [4 ranks, +0 Int]
*Tumble:* +5 [4 ranks, +1 Dex]
*Use Magic Device:* +6 [4 ranks, +2 Cha]

*Feat:*
Skill Focus (Perform: String Instruments)

*Languages:* Common & Gnome

*Equipment:*
Small Traveler’s Outfit (-)
Small Leather Armor (7.5#)
Small Longsword (2#)
Small Old Mandolin (0.75#)
------------------------------
Total (10.25#)

*Appearance:* Ellawyn is very short, even for a gnome of her age. She has fair skin, blue eyes, and blond hair which she generally wears long and unkempt. She is generally wears a shirt and vest, wool breeches, sturdy boots, a belt, and a cloak with a hood. She wears leather armor over her clothes. She normally can be seen with a small longsword attached to her belt and a mandolin across her back. Unless of course she is playing the instrument which she often is.

*Personality:* Ellawyn often seems a bit too silly as is common for gnome children. But she also can be quite serious in a moments notice. She has a quick temper that many have found out about too late. She is quick to defend friends and just as quick to deliver vengeance.

*Background:* Ellawyn has known little other then Kranimatraxius for all of her life. Just recently being free, she is not sure what to do. When several others chose to go to the little town of Oakhurst, she was quick to volunteer to accompany them. She is excited at the prospect of something new.

*Note:* The old mandolin that she carries is missing a string and is quite old. She hopes that one day she will be able to replace it with a better instrument. It is at a -2 to all perform checks because of the shape that it is in. (Normally musical instruments are 5gp and we were only allowed 2gp in equipment. So I improvised and decided that an old beat up instrument might be worth 2gp.)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Not sure if I should add this, but I just found this thread.

Theme - All family - Father is Human, mother is Orc.  They are traveling to a friends nuptials.  Maybe throw in a 1/2 elf on the father's side as well.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> 1 Venerable character (-3 physical stats, +2 mental stats)




Do you mean old or venerable?

Middle Aged (-1 physical stats, +1 mental stats)
Old (-3 physical stats, +2 mental stats)
Venerable (-6 physical stats, +3 mental stats)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Old Character Submission*

*Tim/Smeagle*
*Male Gnome Sorcerer/Warrior 1*
*Alignment:* Neutral/Chaotic Good

*Height:* 3’-6”
*Weight:* 45#
*Skin:* Medium
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* White
*Age:* 160

*Str:* 10 (+0) [15, -3 age, -2 race]
*Dex:* 10 (+1) [13, -3 age]
*Con:* 11 (+0) [12, -3 age, +2 race]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [10, +2 age]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [8, +2 age]
*Cha:* 16 (+3) [14, +2 age]

*Racial Abilities:* +2 Con, –2 Str, Small size, Base speed 30 feet, Low-light vision, Gnome hooked hammers weapon familiarity, +2 Racial bonus on saving throws against illusions, Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes, +1 Racial bonus on attack rolls against gnomes, +4 Dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type, +2 Racial bonus on Listen checks, Languages: Common and Gnome / Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc, Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—_speak with animals_ (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), Spell-like abilities: 1/day—_dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation_, Caster level 1st, save DC 13, Favored Class: Warrior

*Class Abilities:* Summon Familiar

*Hit Dice:* 1d8
*HP:* 8
*AC:* 11 (+1 Size)
*Armor Check Penalty:* +0
*Init:* +0
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +2 [+2 base, +0 Con]
*Reflex:* +0 [+0 base, +0 Dex]
*Will:* +0 [+2 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*MAB:* +2 (1d6/x2/BP, Small Morningstar)

*Spells*
*Save:* 13+level
*Spells/Day:* 5/3
*Spells:*
*0:* Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue
*1:* Mage Armor, Magic Missile

*Skills*
*Intimidate:* +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
*Knowledge (Arcana):* +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
*Spellcraft:* +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]

*Feat:*
Eschew Materials

*Languages:* Common, Gnome & Draconic

*Equipment:*
Small Traveler’s Outfit (-)
Small Morningstar (3#)
Backpack (0.5#)
------------------------------
Total (3.5#)

*Appearance:* Tim and Smeagle are of average size and build. They have medium skin, brown eyes, and white hair, showing their age. They generally wear a shirt and vest, wool breeches, sturdy boots, a belt, and a cloak with a hood. They normally can be seen with a small morningstar attached to their belt and an empty backpack upon their back.

*Personality:* Tim and Smeagle are actually only one individual; one individual with two distinct personalities. The Tim personality is a sorcerer and the Smeagle personality is a warrior. Each knows of the other and seems to be comfortable in this fact. Both are competent at what they do.

*Background:* Tim and Smeagle have been with Kranimatraxius for all of their life. There is no one that remembers when the split in personality actually happen, so it is difficult to discern which was first or if either was first. Now that a group is ready to head for Oakhurst, Tim and Smeagle have decided to go. At first only Tim wished to go, but he was able to convince Smeagle after a long and drawn out argument.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 24, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Do you mean old or venerable?
> 
> Middle Aged (-1 physical stats, +1 mental stats)
> Old (-3 physical stats, +2 mental stats)
> Venerable (-6 physical stats, +3 mental stats)





I mean old, thank you for pointing that out!

I like both your characters so far by the way!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> I like both your characters so far by the way!




Thanx!

TS


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll go for an old Druid if you like but I'm not familiar with Gestalt (working on it now)...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I'll go for an old Druid if you like but I'm not familiar with Gestalt (working on it now)...




For information on creating Gestalt characters check here:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/gestaltCharacters.htm


----------



## Palskane (Aug 24, 2005)

double-posted, sorry!


----------



## Palskane (Aug 24, 2005)

*Tilcho*
*Male Gnome Barbarian/Warrior 1*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

*Height:* 3'1"
*Weight:* 42#
*Build:* Athletic with good muscle tone
*Skin:* Well-tanned
*Eyes:* Light Blue
*Hair:* Dark brown, slightly past shoulder length
*Age:* 63

*Str:*  13 +1 (15, -2 race)
*Dex:*  14 +2
*Con:*  15 +2 (13, +2 race)
*Int:*  10 +0
*Wis:*  12 +1
*Cha:*  8 -1

*Racial Abilities:* +2 Con, –2 Str, Small size, Base speed 30 feet, Low-light vision, Gnome hooked hammers weapon familiarity, +2 Racial bonus on saving throws against illusions, Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes, +1 Racial bonus on attack rolls against gnomes, +4 Dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type, +2 Racial bonus on Listen checks, Languages: Gnome and Common / Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc, Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), Spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, Caster level 1st; save DC 9

*Class Abilities:*Fast Movement, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day

*Hit Dice:*1d12
*Hit Points:* 14 (16)
*AC:* 16 [10 base, +1 size, +2 Dex, 3 armor (studded leather)]
*Check Penalty:* -1
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 40 feet

*Saves*
*Fort:* +4 (+2 base, +2 Con)
*Ref:* +2 (0 base, +2 Dex)
*Will:* +1 (0 base, +1 Wis)

*BAB:* +1
*AB:* +3 (+5) [1d8+1(+2), x3, Small Halberd)

*Skills*
Climb +5 (4 ranks, +1 Str)
Handle Animal +2 (3 ranks, -1 Cha)
Jump +3 (2 ranks, +1 Str)
Listen +3 (2 ranks, +1 Wis)
Ride +4 (2 ranks, +2 Dex)
Swim +3 (2 ranks, +1 Str)


*Feats*
Weapon Focus: Halberd 

*Languages*
Common
Gnome

*Equipment*
Small Studded Leather: 10#
Traveler's Clothes: -
Small Halberd: 6#
Waterskin: 1#
Total = 17#

*Physical Description:* Tilcho is of average height, but his build hints at the strenuous activity that he enjoys: fighting. His dark hair hangs just past his shoulders, and it is not uncommon for it to be braided. His light blue eyes are sharp and he takes in everything around him, though he is soft-spoken. He wears dark green breeches, a light wool shirt, well-worn boots, a belt from which hangs a waterskin, as well as his studded leather armor and his trusty halberd. 

*Personality/Background:* Tilcho is of average intelligence, though one would not think it to converse with him. He is quiet, except when the rage takes him. In the arena he was one of Kranimatraxius' best. His foes often underestimated him because of his calm demeanor, but soon found that he is a warrior to be reckoned with. He is not much of a leader, but takes orders well. Though he was at first not sure that going to Oakhurst was smart, but as others volunteered he felt himself drawn along as well. Ellawyn clinched the deal for him, and he volunteered as well. He loathes seeing any of the children come to harm. 


I have to head out for the moment. I am not completely "in the know" for gestalt rules, and I think I have everything correct. Heh. I will fill out my skills set later tonight. Hope everything looks ok.


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Aug 25, 2005)

Jinji Baggsbywiz Gnome Male Gestalt (Warrior/Ranger) 1
Str 12 (+1), Dex 15 (+2), Con 10 (0), Int 13 (+1), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 10 (0)
Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1
Atk 2 melee - dagger, punching (1d3/x3), +4 ranged - dagger (1d3/x2)
AC 18 (base+size+dex+armor), hp 8
Speed: 30ft
SA: Low-Light Vision, Gnomish Traits (except: +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against warriors); Favored enemy (1: Gnomes), Track, Wild Empathy
Languages: Common, Gnome, Draconic
Skills/Feats: Climb (+2), Craft (woodworking) (+2), Handle Animal (+2), Heal (+2), Hide (+5), Jump (+2), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (+2), Knowledge (nature) (+2), Listen (+3), Move Silently (+3), Ride (+2), Search (+2), Spot (+2), Survival (+3), Swim (+2); Weapon Finesse
Spells - Ranger (0/0): 
Spells - Racial: 1/day Speak with Animals (burrowing mammals only, duration 1 minute), 1/day Prestidigitation (Performs minor tricks), Dancing Lights (Creates torches or other lights), Ghost sound Ghost Sound (Figment sounds)
Equipment: Studded Leather, Punching Dagger, Dagger

Physical Description: working on...

Personality:

Background: any more information from the DM?

any problems with the sheet?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 25, 2005)

AmorFati: As I do not want to be a game hog, I will step out of this one. However, if a spot does open up once things get kicked off, or if you need someone to NPC somebody, just let me know...

I will be lurking to see how my gnomes are doing..


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 25, 2005)

*Malexander Titwillow*
*Male Gnome Sorcerer/Warrior 1*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral

*Height:* 3’4"
*Weight:* 44
*Skin:* Fair
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Brown
*Age:* 49

*Str:* 6 (-2) [8, -2 race]
*Dex:* 13 (+1) [13]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [14, +2 race]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [12]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [10]
*Cha:* 15 (+2) [15]

*Racial Abilities:* +2 Con, -2 Str, Small size, Base speed 30 feet, Low-light vision, Gnome hooked hammers weapon familiarity, +2 Racial bonus on saving throws against illusions, Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes, +1 Racial bonus on attack rolls against gnomes, +4 Dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type, +2 Racial bonus on Listen checks. 

*Spell-Like Abilities: * 1/day-speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, Caster level 1st, save DC 12
*Favored Class: * Warrior

*Class Abilities:* Familiar (Lizard, +3 Climb, Alertness)

*Hit Dice:* 1d8
*HP:* 11
*AC:* 14 (+1 Size, +1 Dex, +2 Armor)
*Armor Check Penalty:* +0
*Arcane Failure:* 10%
*Init:* +1
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +5 [+2 base, +3 Con]
*Reflex: * +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
*Will:* +2 [+2 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*MAB:* +3 (1d6/19-20/S, Small Light Crossbow)

*Spells*
*Save:* 12+level
*Spells/Day:* 5/4
*Spells:*
*0:* Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic
*1:* Lesser Acid Orb, Burning Hands

*Skills*
*Bluff:* +5 [3 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Climb:* +2 [1 rank, -2 Str, +3 Familiar]
*Concentration:* +5 [2 ranks, +3 Con]
*Hide:* +5 [0 ranks, +1 Dex, +4 Race]
*Intimidate: * +5 [3 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Listen:* +4 [0 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Alertness, +2 Race]
*Move Silently:* +2 [1 rank, +1 Dex]
*Spellcraft:* +2 [1 rank, +1 Int]
*Spot:* +2 [0 ranks, +0 Cha, +2 Alertness]
*Know (Arcana):* +2 [1 rank, +1 Int]

*Feat:*
Draconic Heritage (Green) [Move Silently is class skill, +1 saves vs. sleep, paralysis, acid spells]

*Languages:* Common, Gnome, Draconic

*Equipment:*
Small Traveler’s Outfit (1.25#)
Small Leather Armor (7.5#)
Small Light Crossbow (2#)
10 bolts (0.25#)
Spell Component Pouch (0.1#)
------------------------------
Total (11.1#)


*Appearance: * Malexander Titwillow is a thin, slightly scrawny gnome with a commanding air of respect and authority. He has a charismatic gaze that attracts the attention of others, and he likes to use it to manipulate them to get what he wants. He has striking green eyes, and wears his long brown hair in a spiky mowhawk reminiscent of a green dragon's crest. There is a distinct odor of cholrine about him.

*Personality: * Gregarious, pushy, dominating, subtle, intimidating, and manipulative. Malexander considers himself to be a chosen scion of Kranimatraxius, and uses his charisma to intimidate or manipulate his lesser-willed companions. The death of his patron has unnerved him, however, and he desperately seeks a new dragon master so that he can pledge his service. 

*Background:* Malexander has never fought for the dragon, and the other gnomes probably think less of him because of this. He always convinced someone else to fight in his stead, or claimed special privilege from the dragon. He defers to Tim as his elder master of dragon magic, but secretly despises him, considering him to be a "mad old fool". When Tim is "awake", Malex follows his lead, but when Smeagle is active, Malex considers himself to be leader of the tribe.

*Note:* The spell pouch is depleted and only contains material components for two spells: lesser acid orb and ghost sound. A fully-stocked spell pouch costs 5gp, and this one is only worth 2gp or less.

*Also Note:* The character as I wrote him seems a little "dark", but I don't intend to play him as an evil untrustworthy type. I tend to play for the party when the chips are down, but like to generate in-character friction to keep things interesting in the meantime.

Ozmar the Draconic Gnome...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 25, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I'll go for an old Druid if you like but I'm not familiar with Gestalt (working on it now)...




In this case, the way to make a Gestalt character for this game is:

1. Choose your other class. We'll call this the base class for this example.
2. If your base class hit die is less than d8, make it d8.
3. If your base class BAB is +0, make it +1.
4. If any of the follwing skills are not on your base class skill list, add them: Climb (Str), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Ride (Dex), and Swim (Str)
5. If your base class Fortitude save is +0, make it +2.
6. If your base class Weapon & Armor Proficiencies are less then these, change the appropriate ones to these: proficient in the use of all simple and martial weapons and all armor and shields.
7. All other items of your base class remain the same.
8. Congratulations! Your character is now a <base class>/Warrior Gestalt character.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 25, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> AmorFati: As I do not want to be a game hog, I will step out of this one. However, if a spot does open up once things get kicked off, or if you need someone to NPC somebody, just let me know...
> 
> I will be lurking to see how my gnomes are doing..





I second this, If you need a spot filled later I'll be around


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Venerable Character Submission*

*Big Daddy Nim*
*Male Gnome Cleric/Warrior 1*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Diety:* Gaerdal Ironhand

*Height:* 3’-9”
*Weight:* 45#
*Skin:* Medium
*Eyes:* Violet
*Hair:* White
*Age:* 250

*Str:* 6 (-2) [14, -6 age, -2 race]
*Dex:* 6 (-2) [12, -6 age]
*Con:* 6 (-2) [10, -6 age, +2 race]
*Int:* 11 (+0) [8, +3 age]
*Wis:* 18 (+4) [15, +3 age]
*Cha:* 16 (+3) [13, +3 age]

*Racial Abilities:* +2 Con, –2 Str, Small size, Base speed 30 feet, Low-light vision, Gnome hooked hammers weapon familiarity, +2 Racial bonus on saving throws against illusions, Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes, +1 Racial bonus on attack rolls against gnomes, +4 Dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type, +2 Racial bonus on Listen checks, Languages: Common and Gnome / Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc, Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—_speak with animals_ (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), Spell-like abilities: 1/day—_dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation_, Caster level 1st, save DC 13, Favored Class: Warrior

*Class Abilities:* Turn Undead

*Hit Dice:* 1d8-2+3
*HP:* 9
*AC:* 12 (+1 Size, -2 Dex, +3 Armor)
*Armor Check Penalty:* -1
*Init:* -2
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +0 [+2 base, -2 Con]
*Reflex:* -2 [+2 base, -2 Dex]
*Will:* +6 [+2 base, +4 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*MAB:* +1 (1d6-2/x3/B, Small Warhammer)

*Spells*
*Domains:* Protection, War
*Save:* 14+level
*Spells/Day:* 3/2+1
*Spells:*
*0:* Create Water, Light, Purify Food & Drink
*1:* Bless, Magic Weapon*, Summon Monster I

*Skills*
*Diplomacy:* +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
*Heal:* +8 [4 ranks, +4 Wis]

*Feat:*
Toughness
Martial Weapon Proficiency (warhammer)
Weapon Focus (warhammer)

*Languages:* Common & Gnome

*Equipment:*
Small Traveler’s Outfit (-)
Small Studded Leather (10#)
Small Warhammer (2.5#)
Metal Holy Symbol: Iron Band (0.5#)
------------------------------
Total (13#)

*Appearance:* By gnome standards, Nim is very tall and slim. Besides having a medium complexion and white hair, his most notable feature is his violet eyes. He generally wears a shirt and vest, wool breeches, sturdy boots, a belt, and a cloak with a hood. Over his clothes he wears his studded leather armor. A small warhammer is normally attached to his belt and an iron band on a leather string is about his neck.

*Personality:* Big Daddy Nim, as the other gnomes call him, is a sweet old man. He treats all of the other gnomes as a grandfather might treat his grandchildren. When the times arise he is quick to give grandfatherly advice to whomever he deems needs it.

*Background:* Nim was a member of the group of gnomes that was originally captured by Kranimatraxius over two hundred years ago. He remembers back to when he was but 33 years old when the great green dragon came and captured them. Through all of his people’s turmoil, Nim has kept true to his patron diety, Gaerdal Ironhand. He has been waiting for this day when his people would at last be free again. When the clan spoke of finding another dragon, Nim was appalled. How could they think of such a thing? So he secretly decided to organize a group to go to Oakhurst with the intent of finding information about Ashardalon. But the actual plan is to get away from those fanatics that want to continue the madness.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 25, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> But the actual plan is to get away from those fanatics that want to continue the madness.




He he... My fanatic wants to continue the madness!

Dragons are all he knows. Without a dragon, who will look out for Malexander? Who will provide us guidance? Of course we simply _must _ seek out a new dragon to serve!

Ozmar the Fanatic


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2005)

Plith, Male Gnome
Cleric, Level 1
Small Humanoid; HD 1d8+2 ( Cleric) ; hp 10; 
Init + 0; Spd 15; AC 15 (Flatfooted: 15 Touch: 11); 
Atk +2 base melee, +1 base ranged; +2 ( 1d6+1, Mace, light ); 
SA: Spell-like abilities; 
SQ: Low-light vision (Ex); 
RF: Some 0 lvl arcane spells acquired if INT>=10, 
+4 dodge bonus against giants, +2 bonus for saves against illusions, 
+1 attackbonus against gnomes; 
AL LN; SV Fort + 4, Ref + 0, Will + 4; 
STR 12, DEX 10, CON 15, INT 8, WIS 15, CHA 12.
Skills: Heal + 6, Listen + 4. 
Feats: Combat Reflexes.

Plith turns or destroys undead with his turning ability.  He does not rebuke or control.

Spells Known (Clr 3/2): 0 -- Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Inflict Minor Wounds, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue; 1st -- Bane, Bless, Bless Water, Cause Fear, Command, Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds, Curse Water, Deathwatch, Detect Chaos, Detect Evil, Detect Good, Detect Law, Detect Undead, Divine Favor, Doom, Endure Elements, Entropic Shield, Inflict Light Wounds, Invisibility to Undead, Magic Stone, Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Chaos, Protection from Evil, Protection from Good, Protection from Law, Random Action, Remove Fear, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith, Summon Monster I.

Spells Prepared (Clr 3/2): 0 - Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds x2; 1st - Bless, Cure Light Wounds.

Possessions: 
Weapons: Mace, light.
Armor: Scale mail.

About the character: Plith is a scrubby gnome with nervous gray eyes and unkempt black hair.  He is very sensitive to what his fellows think of him.  He has been one of the clerics that led prayers before matches, which was always used as a perfectly reasonable excuse not to enter the arena when he could get away with it.  Some might whisper about cowardice, but Plith has had his fair share of matches.  He just understands the law of averages, and tries to keep out of harms way if he can avoid it.  If a match seems unavoidable, Plith is known to enter a fray in an almost beserker fury, shouting a cry to his god.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2005)

Damn.  Someone beat me to Cleric.  By the time I got around hitting post, hours had passed.  Should I just make a warrior?  Or a rogue?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Mature Character Submission*

*Champion*
*Male Gnome Paladin/Warrior 1*
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Diety:* Gaerdal Ironhand

*Height:* 3’-5”
*Weight:* 45#
*Skin:* Dark
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Black
*Age:* 60

*Str:* 13 (+1) [15, -2 race]
*Dex:* 12 (+1)
*Con:* 12 (+1) [10, +2 race]
*Int:* 8 (-1)
*Wis:* 13(+1)
*Cha:* 14 (+2)

*Racial Abilities:* +2 Con, –2 Str, Small size, Base speed 30 feet, Low-light vision, Gnome hooked hammers weapon familiarity, +2 Racial bonus on saving throws against illusions, Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes, +1 Racial bonus on attack rolls against gnomes, +4 Dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type, +2 Racial bonus on Listen checks, Languages: Common and Gnome / Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc, Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—_speak with animals_ (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), Spell-like abilities: 1/day—_dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation_, Caster level 1st, save DC 12, Favored Class: Warrior

*Class Abilities:* Aura of good, _detect evil_, smite evil 1/day

*Hit Dice:* 1d10+1
*HP:* 11
*AC:* 16 (+1 Size, +1 Dex, +4 Armor)
*Armor Check Penalty:* -2
*Init:* +1
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex:* +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
*Will:* +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*MAB:* +4 (1d6+1/19-20/S, Small Longsword)

*Skills*
*Diplomacy:* +6 [4 ranks, +2 Cha]

*Feat:*
Weapon Focus (longsword)

*Languages:* Common & Gnome

*Equipment:*
Small Traveler’s Outfit (-)
Small Chain Shirt (12.5#)
Small Longsword (2#)
Sack (0.5#, 1sp)
Flint & Steel (0#, 1gp)
Common Lamp (1#, 1sp)
2 Flasks of Oil (2#, 2sp)
5 Pitons (2.5#, 5sp)
Whetstone (1#, 2cp)
Empty Flask (1.5#, 3cp)
5 Torches (5#, 5cp)
------------------------------
Total (28#)

*Appearance:* Champion is of average height and build for a gnome. He has a dark complexion, brown eyes and short black hair. He is known to normally wear a shirt and vest, wool breeches, sturdy boots, a belt, and a cloak with a hood. He wears a chain shirt over her clothes. He generally has a longsword strapped to his back and has just recently started carrying a sack with things he looted from what was left of the dragon’s hoard.

*Personality:* Champion has a commanding presence among the gnomes. He tends to be a defender of the innocent and will jump to conclusions before he truly has all of the facts. He is a fierce warrior and has a great fighting prowess. Often times he would fight for others when they either were not able or too scared.

*Background:* No one knows Champion’s true name and no one really cares. He has won so many of the weekly battles that not even he remembers how many. He was the gnome that went to check on the dragon when she had not returned for do long and it has he that started their migration toward a new goal. Therefore it is he that should lead the group to Oakhurst in search of their new patron. When leaving Kranimatraxius’ lair, Champion picked up a few items that were left from the dragon’s hoard. He hopes that the items will become useful in the search.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 26, 2005)

Great characters so far guys!

I will make the choosing monday or thuesday next week. I'll most likely be without access to the internet for most of the weekend, but feel free to submitt characters that you'd like to play!

Deuce Traveler: Make whatever you want. I will be choosing the whole party based on character consepts/backstories/personlaities, NOT on classes.

Tailspinner: Four great characters! I really like them all, but I must say that my favorites are Big Daddy Nim and Ellawyn. I'd say 4 characters is more than enough to choose from, so no more submissions please 

I have a good feeling about this game, and hopefully it will work out as intended! Keep up the good work people!


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 29, 2005)

nevermind...


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, I've chosen the following GREAT characters:

Ellawyn the bard, played by Tailspinner.
Tilcho the barbarian, played by Palskane.
Malexander the Sorcerer, played by Ozmar.
Plith, the Cleric, played by Deuce Traveler.

djrdjmsqrd: I need more information about your character, personality, etc, before you will be able to join.

I will hold recruitment open, there is still time for people to join! For those of you who are in, Post your characters in the RG thread  as soon as possible. I will get the intro for the game up today or tomorrow!


----------



## Palskane (Aug 29, 2005)

WhooHoo!

Thanks for having me in your game! Ozmar, DT, TS... I will see you there! 

Let's get our game on!


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 29, 2005)

Agreed! We're off!

Incidentally, I thought I ought to broach this subject before it causes issues in game play.

I've incarnated my character as a CN and slightly dastardly character. I was thinking that he would make liberal use of _charm person _ and his interpersonal skills (esp. bluff, intimidate and diplomacy) to manipulate others and get his way. If I play him this way, he _will _ still stick by the group, because I always play for group unity in the face of monsters and opponents, but he might try to manipulate the group in the direction of his preferred goals. So I wouldn't leave anyone's character for death, or "loot the bodies" in the midst of combat or anything like that. But I would use _charm person _ on the other PCs from time to time just to make sure that they like me, or to lend emphasis to my arguments.

Alternately, I could make him CG and keep the same style, but ensure that he definitely has his heart in the right place and can always be trusted to do right by his friends. And he wouldn't use charm magic on his friends - only on enemies whom he couldn't convince to work with him otherwise.

I just wanted to check to see what the players/DM would prefer. If anyone would have problems with my using _charm person _ (for example) on their character during play, just let me know and I won't do it. And if you'd prefer he be explicitly CG and trustworthy, just let me know and you've got it. 

Just want to make sure we're all having fun. Don't need any unexpected problems. 

Ozmar the Agreeable Player


----------



## Palskane (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't think I have a problem with that. Tilcho, if it is done in a subtle manner, might not figure it out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2005)

Go for it, Ozmar. : )  We're all supposed to have fun with our characters, and that's just what I'm meaning to do.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 29, 2005)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Go for it, Ozmar. : )  We're all supposed to have fun with our characters, and that's just what I'm meaning to do.




Cool. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to be stepping on anyone's fun. (Some players can be, well, particular.  )

Ozmar the Considerate


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2005)

Just posted my character and went back and read the rest of you three's sheets.  I think we'll have a lot of fun.  4 distinct, but not unworkable personalities.


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 31, 2005)

Charm person is fine by me, as long as its ok by the others! Sounds like this will be a fun game! 

And, sorry for the delay guys, had a few hellish days at work, but I will get the first post up today!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 31, 2005)

Just a few notes on characters:

Palskane - Tilcho gets a total of 16 skill ranks. You only have used 15. Tilcho has too low of a Charisma to have the spell-like abilities of dancing lights, ghist sound, & prestidigitation. The minimum is a 10 Charisma.

Ozmar - Malexander's spells per day should be 4 for first level because of his Charisma of 15. Climb & Intimidate are cross-class skills for a sorcerer. Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, & Charm Person do not have material components. Therefore he can cast Charm Person even if he is without components.

Deuce Traveler - Plith should have a melee attack bonus of +3 (+1 Base, +1 Size, +1 Str). It appears that you've spent more then 4 skill ranks on skills, but it is difficult to be sure because of your character sheet format. You also have a reference of [RF: Some 0 lvl arcane spells acquired if INT>=10]. If this is referring to the spell-like abilities that gnomes get, they are based on Charisma instead of Intelligence.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool. I adjusted his bag and spells/day.

BTW - Everyone check your bonuses to make sure you're including the +1 attack bonus and +1 AC bonus due to size. I thought I noticed someone may have missed it on their attacks...

Ozmar the Small


----------



## tylermalan (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey, I'm definitely interested in playing, as long as you still have those slots open!  Never PbPed before, so hopefully that's ok, and I don't know anything about the gestalt characters, so I'm gonna need some help on that one as well.  Also, do I need to have the books you're allowing or do you think I can manage without them?  As far as characters are concerned, how do you want me to get the info to you, just post here, right?  All the info including background and all the crunchy stuff too?


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 31, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm definitely interested in playing, as long as you still have those slots open!  Never PbPed before, so hopefully that's ok, and I don't know anything about the gestalt characters, so I'm gonna need some help on that one as well.  Also, do I need to have the books you're allowing or do you think I can manage without them?  As far as characters are concerned, how do you want me to get the info to you, just post here, right?  All the info including background and all the crunchy stuff too?





Here is a rundown on the details for the gestalt characters we're using in this game...

Ozmar the Link Master


----------



## AmorFati (Aug 31, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm definitely interested in playing, as long as you still have those slots open!  Never PbPed before, so hopefully that's ok, and I don't know anything about the gestalt characters, so I'm gonna need some help on that one as well.  Also, do I need to have the books you're allowing or do you think I can manage without them?  As far as characters are concerned, how do you want me to get the info to you, just post here, right?  All the info including background and all the crunchy stuff too?





Welcome you are Tylermalan! The fact that you don't have any experience in pbp'ing is not a problem! This is a 1st level game, so no big numbers, lots of mind-twisting plots etc. are expected!
See previous post for how to use the gestalt rules. If in doubt, feel free to mail me at: Amor_fati84[at]hotmail.com
No, you do not need any of the books I listed, those are all optional sources. A regular character, using only Players Handbook is fine!
For the character, please post anything you want here. I choose to believe that my players are able to keep OOC knowledge separate from IC knowledge!


Sorry to say this yet again, but the start will have to wait till tomorrow! Had some (even more!) hellish days at work now, but tomorrow I'll be done early, so lots of time to type up the intro! YaY, Finally


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2005)

I just punched in some numbers on the E-tools character generator.  My program could be wrong, but I double checked and saw that I only spent 4 ranks of skill points on heal.  Maybe some of the other skill points come natural to gnomes?

Thanks for the melee advice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2005)

Tylermalan, if I may make a suggestion:
We have a bard, sorcerer, barbarian, and cleric right now.  We could probably use another front line fighter or a thief for traps since I just noticed our bard doesn't have search or spot skills.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## tylermalan (Aug 31, 2005)

Sounds good, I'll do some research and get my character up as soon as possible.  I'll end up playing the Rogue role most likely.  Another question, we don't actually play on this thread, or even in this forum, we play in the Playing the Game forum, right?  On our own thread there?  Can we still use this thread for out of character stuff, anything metagame, or should we use that forum for that as well?


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 1, 2005)

Yep. I think this thread is kept open for OOC and metagame conversation.

Ozmar the Newbie


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey AmorFati, you still have a slot open?  I'm game for playing that other frontline fighter you need in the party...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2005)

I do believe we still have 2 slots open.  We could use a front-line fighter.  I believe Tylermalan is going to handle being a thief for us.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 1, 2005)

tylermalan: Rogue sounds great! 

As for OOC VS. IC, we'll keep the gameing thread mostly IC, with OOC things here etc.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 1, 2005)

One frontline fighter, coming up...


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 1, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> One frontline fighter, coming up...




Great! Welcome to the game! Writing up the intro-post as we speak!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 1, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> *Others:*
> I will want:
> 1 Old character (-3 physical stats, +2 mental stats)
> 1 Young character (-1 to all stats, but will most likely get a few gifts, offered by the elder of the clan.)
> The rest might be anything from Young to Venerable.




Just wondering what happened to these rules. I never saw anyone else, besides me, that even tried to create a character other then an adult aged one.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2005)

I could take my character and make him young if that helps...


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 1, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Just wondering what happened to these rules. I never saw anyone else, besides me, that even tried to create a character other then an adult aged one.





Mostly for flavor, but yes, you were the only one who did that! And as such you might get some nice bonuses  Nothing big or fancy, but something nice!

Deuce Traveler: That's all up to you. Tailspinners character is "young" already, but if you want to, sure, go ahead!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2005)

Nah.  I think my character is good as he is.  I don't picture him old.  Otherwise he wouldn't be able to outrun the others when danger strikes.  Use the buddy system in case of bears, is his motto.  Throw your buddy at the bear and run.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 1, 2005)

As promised:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Grimknobble Cudgelcarver
[B]Class:[/B] Warrior/Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Gnome
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Garl Glittergold

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 13 (1d10+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] -2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B]
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +0      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +3      [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 8  -1      [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +2    +1    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +3          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Greatclub                  +3     1d8+1         20x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Gnome, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Race:  -2 STR, +2 CON; Spd 20'; Low-Light Vision; Speak with 
burrowing animals 1/day; Weapon Familiarity:  Gnome hooked hammer treated as
martial; +2 racial bonus vs. illusions; +1 to DC for all saving throws against 
illusion spells cast; +1 racial bonus vs. Gnomes; +4 Dodge bonus vs. giants; 
+2 racial bonus on Craft (Alchemy) and Listen checks; Favored Class:  Bard
Class:  Proficient in all armor, and all shields (including tower); Proficient 
with all simple and martial weapons, and with Gnome Hooked Hammer; Bonus 
Fighter feats

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Focus:  Greatclub; Improved Initiative

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (Cudgel)             4    +1          +5
Handle Animal              3    -1          +2
Intimidate                 4    -1          +3
Ride                       1    +1          +2


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Full Plate Armor          0gp   25lb
Greatclub                 0gp    4lb
Waterskin                 1gp    4lb
Ladder, 10'               5cp   20lb 
Bucket                    5sp    2lb
-Bedroll                  1sp 1.25lb
-Lamp (common)            1sp    1lb
-Oil (1pt. flask)         1sp    1lb
-Sack                     1sp .125lb
 -Chalk, 3pcs             3cp    0lb
 -Whetstone               2cp    1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]59.375lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 0gp 0sp 0cp (2gp spent)

                           [B]Lgt   Med      Hvy    Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               0-50  51-100  101-150   150    750

[B]Age:[/B] 49
[B]Height:[/B] 3'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 45lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Blue
[B]Skin:[/B] Ruddy
```

*Appearance:* Grimknobble strikes quite an imposing figure (for a Gnome), especially since he's earned enough money in the fights to buy that wonderful suit of full plate.  A sturdy fellow to be sure, his many fights have left him scarred and worn.  But there's still a twinkle in his bright eyes, and he's not ready to retire simply because their matron dragon is dead.

*Background:* Grimknobble Cudgelcarver was, by trade, a woodworker, specializing in pick handles.  When he was first chosen to participate in Kranimatraxius' fight, he was scared stiff:  He had never fought before, and he had no weapon.  Taking the only weapon-like item at hand - a large piece of hardwood that was still being shaped for a stonepick - he solemnly made his way to the arena, determined to do his best regardless of his almost paralyzing fear.  Much to his surprise, he won that fight.  Then he won another.  And another.  And yet another.  Soon, he was a favorite of the crowd, and he was making far more money fighting than he ever did making pick handles.  But then, the terrible day came, and The Mother was no more.  Taking his last two gold pieces, he bought a few important traveling items, and went forth in search of a new master.

=========

Gnome in full plate!!  YEAH!!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2005)

Cute.  Don't know if that will fly.  Hey, if you got to page 2, there is a link for you to post the character in the RG section.  Go to post number 59.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 2, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> *Appearance:* Grimknobble strikes quite an imposing figure (for a Gnome), especially since he's earned enough money in the fights to buy that wonderful suit of full plate.  A sturdy fellow to be sure, his many fights have left him scarred and worn.  But there's still a twinkle in his bright eyes, and he's not ready to retire simply because their matron dragon is dead.
> 
> *Background:* Grimknobble Cudgelcarver was, by trade, a woodworker, specializing in pick handles.  When he was first chosen to participate in Kranimatraxius' fight, he was scared stiff:  He had never fought before, and he had no weapon.  Taking the only weapon-like item at hand - a large piece of hardwood that was still being shaped for a stonepick - he solemnly made his way to the arena, determined to do his best regardless of his almost paralyzing fear.  Much to his surprise, he won that fight.  Then he won another.  And another.  And yet another.  Soon, he was a favorite of the crowd, and he was making far more money fighting than he ever did making pick handles.  But then, the terrible day came, and The Mother was no more.  Taking his last two gold pieces, he bought a few important traveling items, and went forth in search of a new master.




Kranimatraxius always made sure that her subjects never had much money, or any type of economy. They were slaves, after all. She provided them with everything they might need; food, clothes, weapons and armor for the fights, anything they might need in their "houses" (small wooden shacks, mostly). I assume some kind of trading was always active in the caves, but no shops, etc. So in effect, the things you  have are fine, but not the way you got them 
The armor and weapon you got from Kranimatraxius herself, for the fights, and the other items the clan gathered together to provide the party with what they might need before leaving for "adventure".
Other than that, I like him. Will hold of the intro till we got the last character as well.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2005)

Tonquez, Verbatim, Logicsfate, and Tylermalan have all offered up characters, but still no word from them the last couple of days.  Hopefully Tylermalan gets that rogue character rolled up.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 3, 2005)

Bilgewhistle
Male Gnome Rogue/Warrior 1
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Height: 3' 
Weight: 42 lbs.
Skin: Light Brown
Eyes: Dark Blue
Hair: Dark with shades of early graying
Age: 40

Str: 10 (+0) [12, -2 race]
Dex: 15 (+2)
Con: 10 (+0) [8, +2 race]
Int: 13 (+1)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Cha: 10 (+0) 

Racial Abilities: +2 Con, –2 Str, Small size, Base speed 30 feet, Low-light vision, Gnome hooked hammers weapon familiarity, +2 Racial bonus on saving throws against illusions, Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes, +1 Racial bonus on attack rolls against gnomes, +4 Dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type, +2 Racial bonus on Listen checks, Languages: Common and Gnome / Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc, Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute), Spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, Caster level 1st, save DC 12, Favored Class: Warrior

Class Abilities: Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

Hit Dice: 1d8
HP: 8
AC: 15 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +2 Armor)
Armor Check Penalty: +0
Init: +2
Speed: 30ft

Saves
Fortitude: +2 [+2 base, +0 Con]
Reflex: +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
Will: +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]

BAB: +1

Skills
Listen +4 (+2 wis. +2 Racial) NO RANKS
Spot +2 (+2 wis.) NO RANKS
Search +5 (4 ranks +1 int.)
Disable Device +5 (4 ranks +1 int.)
Hide +8 (4 ranks +2 dex. +2 Stealthy)
Move Silently +8 (4 ranks +2 dex. +2 Stealthy)
Open Locks +6 (4 ranks +2 dex.)
Tumble +6 (4 ranks +2 dex.)
Sleight of Hand +6 (4 ranks +2 dex.)
Sense Motive +6 (4 ranks +2 wis.)
Balance +6 (4 ranks +2 dex.)


Feat:
Stealthy (+2 on Hide and Move Silently checks)

Languages: Common & Gnome

Equipment:
Small Traveler’s Outfit (-)
Small Leather Armor (7.5#)
Small Shortsword (1#)
Flint and Steel (-)
Waterskin (4#)
------------------------------
Total (12.5#)

Appearance: Bilgewhistle stands a sturdy 3 feet tall with a mildly muscular build.  His skin is light brown with striking dark blue eyes, though less imposing than he would like.  His dark hair is showing some early signs of aging, even though he only recently stepped into adulthood, betraying either an exceptionally difficult life or his exagerrated thoughts about just how difficult his life really is.  He tends to wear a dark cloak often, but never with the hood drawn up, and he likes to hide his shortsword behind the cloak.

Personality: Bilgewhistle is an easy going fellow - except when it comes to his clan and close friends and family, which he gets deathly serious about.  The first to joke until crunch time, he will defend his friends to the last, and always tries to look out for them as long as it is within his power, but he holds no misconceptions about what he can and cannot do.  He understands the concept of delegating responsibility to those best suited for it all to well, and as such he wishes he was a natural leader - he could get way more accomplished that way -  but understands his place to an extent, especially after the disbanding of the UnderPact.  He wants to hold more power, but not in an egotistical way, and would use it for the betterment of the clan.  Since his interpersonal skills could use some work, and he has an almost TOTAL lack of magical aptitude, he has chosen to devote himself to the improvement of his physical form and more manual abilities.  He sees his Dragon's death as a forlorn time for many of the Gnomes, but as a great opportunity as well - maybe they will finally listen!

Background: All throughout his childhood, Bilge saw his service to Kranimatraxius as little more than rope tied around his legs when all he wanted to do was run.  This attitude continued throughout adolescence until he really started to think for his own, which is when he started the UnderPact - a group of likeminded gnomes who greatly wanted to be free of their servitude to lead open, happy lives elsewhere with their families.  They saw no honor in fighting for a dragon that would just as likely eat them as reward them, and attempted to persuade other gnomes to their own point of view.  This was met with ill success, and soon more and more of his closer friends within the UnderPact were being chosen to fight for Kranimatraxius, all of whom were defeated and killed.  This weighed heavily on Bilge until he disbanded the UnderPact and gave up hope of convincing the Elders to join his cause, whom, consequently, never knew that he was the leader.  He vowed to protect his friends as much as possible until he found a way to escape the tyranny, and somehow has managed to avoid EVER having to fight for Kranimatraxius, though he trains as though he would be chosen tomorrow just the same.  He has long awaited such an opportunity to escape, and loves the freedom he feels on the surface, though he still has an understanding of his place in the clan...


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 3, 2005)

Just a couple of things...

1)  My save DC for those spell like abilities isn't 12, its 10.

2)  Here's some basic, random questions I had:  Is the intro up?  Will you post the link to the thread in this forum?  How often should we post once we start, just as often as necessary?  How do we handle rolling dice?  

Sorry about all the noob questions guys


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for joining Tylermalan!  The intro is not up, we were waiting for the sixth character, which I believe is you.  Also there is a RG link on page 2, post 59 of this thread, where you can post this character.

I believe the GM rolls for us, and I'm not sure about the post frequencies.

Deuce Traveler


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 3, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Just a couple of things...
> 
> 1)  My save DC for those spell like abilities isn't 12, its 10.
> 
> ...





Great character Tylermalan! I just love the idea of the UnderPact! 

The intro is almost finnished now. Unfortunately I am not at home this weekend, so it will not be posted untill tomorrow (sunday) evening at the earliest!
And yes, when it is up, I will tell you here. As for posting frequency... Hmm, really depends. I will try to post once a day, but that is not a requirement. Once every other day is great though.
I will be doing the dice rolling. I will also not use any online dice rolling applications or such; you will just have to trust me... *evil grin*

A few things you can think/talk about untill the game start: You all most likely KNOW OF eachother, even if you don't KNOW eachother. But some of you might. What are your relationships? How do you know eachother? etc etc.
Oh, and Tailspinner, Your character (the only one who actually did the Age thing) will get a nice bonus in the intro post!


----------



## Palskane (Sep 3, 2005)

Were the arena fights *always* to the death? If not, then some of us may have met there. Other than that, the only tie-in I specifically built into my charcater is that he knows Ellawyn, though having a connection with the others would be nice too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2005)

Most likely I was one of the priests giving blessings before matches.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 4, 2005)

Anyone could also have been part of the UnderPact if they want, which Bilgewhistle was the "leader" of, though he tried to turn it into more of a democracy (so he wouldn't hold too much weight, and, as such, wouldn't have ever held any weight over the other PCs that want to have been in the group).


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 4, 2005)

No, the fights weren't always to death. However, the looser always became Kranimatraxius' evening snack, as she always attended the fights with pleasure! Most,if not all, of the gnomes also attended the fights, seeing as this was more or less their sole purpose of existance.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, since Grimknobble was one of the more successful combatants, I suppose it makes sense that most of the other PC's knew _of_ him, if not knowing him outright.  

I like the UnderPact idea, but I'm thinking that Grimknobble, never knowing anything outside of the life under Kranimatraxius, tends to shy away from such radical ideas.  He doesn't actively oppose them, but he doesn't espouse them, either.  I see him as being torn between the "glory" (what little there was) of winning the gladiatorial fights and the innate yearning of all races to be free.

Anyway, that's my $0.02.


----------



## Palskane (Sep 4, 2005)

Simply because of reputation, Grimknobble and Tilcho almost certainly know each other. Thgough Tilcho may have known of the Underpact, I doubt he would have been a follower. He had great success with the dragon's system, and probably wouldn't have wanted to jeopardize that. And he's great at following orders, so he pretty much does as told by whoever is stronger than he is.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 6, 2005)

Lets roll: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=146858

Sorry for the delay guys, things seems to get out of hand more than I care to think of these days, but it also seems that things are getting back on track now. Yay!


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 6, 2005)

Huzzah!  Rarin' to go!  (Even if Grimknobble isn't...  )


----------



## Palskane (Sep 15, 2005)

My apologies everyone! What started as an ER visit turned into a week long admittance. I  know I said that Tilcho was quiet, but he's not /that/ quiet! 

I'm eager to jump into the game, so I should catch up on my missed posting quickly, I hope.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Man, I'm having fun with this game. 

(As if you couldn't tell...)

Ozmar the Chaotic Gnome


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 21, 2005)

Hurricane Rita is bearing down on us wit' a quickness as I speak (type), and no matter where the storm hits up or down the coast, I will without a doubt be sans electricity for a few days, so don't count on anything from me during that time.  My workplace is closing down for Thursday and Friday, so I'll be home battening down the hatches in preparation.  I'll post as soon as I can after the storm.

Mr. DM, feel free to run Grimknobble as you see fit in the meantime.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 21, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Hurricane Rita is bearing down on us wit' a quickness as I speak (type), and no matter where the storm hits up or down the coast, I will without a doubt be sans electricity for a few days, so don't count on anything from me during that time.  My workplace is closing down for Thursday and Friday, so I'll be home battening down the hatches in preparation.  I'll post as soon as I can after the storm.
> 
> Mr. DM, feel free to run Grimknobble as you see fit in the meantime.





Good luck! I hope to see you soon, and that you can tell us how good things went over there! 

In the meantime, grab something and hold tight!


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck, and be safe!


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 28, 2005)

Howdy folks!  Thanks for the well-wishing.  It must've worked, because we got barely a drizzle 'round my place, although the winds were of 'tropical storm' strength (enough to blow the occasional weak tree limb and old rotten fence down).

However, BOTH Mrs. Laz and Baby Laz have come down with FREAKING PNEUMONIA in the last couple of days.  Apparently it's going around - we had to wait for over a dozen other pneumonia patients at the clinic to get x-rays!  As for me, I'm fine, by some miracle of healthy living (Dr. Laz' Amazing Cure-All:  16oz of unsweetened organic cranberry juice a day (not from concentrate, if possible); the quinic acid in it kills EVERYTHING and keeps ya healthy!).  I'll be at home playing nurse for a couple of days, but I'll try to post if I can.


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry for my absence guys. For those of you who have missed it, here is the reason: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=151442


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Ozmar, I'm totally using Malexander as a villain/catalyst in my campaign right now


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh, cool! I'm glad someone's having fun with him.

Uh, not that I'm _not _ having fun, I mean someone else is _also _ having fun, and uh... doh, nevermind.

Sometimes I just don't know what I'm saying.

Nor do I even know why I don't just delete it all and start over again.

Anyway, cool! 

Ozmar the Delete-Impaired


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 16, 2005)

OK people, I am back, more or less! I have a lot of catching up to do in all of the games I run and play in, but I'll get this game up and running again as soon as possible!!


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 27, 2005)

What's the status on this game?


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 2, 2005)

Seconding that inquiry...  I'd hate to see this game disappear!


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 14, 2005)

One more time...  Anyone still here?  Is this officially dead?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2005)

Our DM hasn't been seen since October 25th. So, yes, I believe this one is pretty much dead. According to this thread, AmorFati has been having MAJOR computer problems.


----------

